# VITORIA | Highline Square | 105m x 2 | 344ft x 2 | 31 fl x 2 | 50m | 164ft | U/C



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

> Inspired by the architecture of New York, one of the hottest cities in the world, Opportunity, Brazil's third largest real estate fund - with R$ 2 billion - announced the launch of HighLine Square, two 105-meter residential buildings and 31 floors each one and one commercial, connected by a walkway 50 meters above ground, plus a mall on the ground floor.











https://tribunaonline.com.br/enseada-do-sua-vai-ter-predio-de-31-andares-inspirado-em-nova-iorque 

Location: Enseada do Suá - Vitória/ES - Southeast Brazil
https://goo.gl/maps/BRC5M4QP9BVGAWVp9

Construction:

https://goo.gl/maps/BfMP8v5jazt5BLRL7 (May/19)

https://goo.gl/maps/YZrVAZmh333A4A17A (May/19)


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

i was wtf, 2 105m building on my city, then realized it's the other vitoria lol.


----------



## shakeltown (Aug 30, 2015)

that brighe are the unique touch


----------

